# front suspension



## tam06 (May 23, 2013)

I own a symbol autosleeper based on a peugeot boxer 220hdi we have noisey front suspension on uneven roads can anybody help plase.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

It be one of many thing but usual supects are the steering joints so check the ball joints and trackrod ends are not worn. It could also be caused by broken road springs, faulty dampers, worn rubber bushes, rattling brake pads, or anything loose. Only methodical inspection and strategic levering of component will find the fault.

If you still can't locate it then I would get it booked in at any garage equipped to carry out MOTs as they will have the equipment and experience to check all the important bits.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

There are 2 likely candidates the antiroll bar bushes, and depending on how the roll bar is attached, possibly the drop links both are prone to rattling when the suspension is pattering on rough roads.ps also the strut top mounts.


----------

